# vegfest



## Termite Man (May 26, 2012)

I sort of heard the bloke from the specials as I wandered towards the louisiana with a burrito. Is there actually anything else worth going to there this weekend?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2012)

Oi Oi!!!


----------

